# Interest group forums > Pest Control Industry Forum >  Dried Beetles?

## Dutch1962

Hi all.

I have a person who has contacted me through facebook. He is a "dried beetle" dealer and wants to talk about some possible business. He is from Tanzania. I am skeptical and thought I'd ask here if any of you have heard of such a thing. The dried beetle market can't be that big can it? I've never heard of it. I live in Florida.

Thanks in advance for any insight you can impart.

----------


## Dave A

Collectors can be a strange breed at times. There might be money in it if you know what you're doing, but I'd be surprised if there was much volume in it.

----------


## Dutch1962

Thanks, I'll see what he has to say.

----------


## Dave A

Hopefully it's not a scam. Just keep your common sense hat on and don't let them appeal to greed.

----------


## Jacob Zuma

There is also a market for this in South Africa.

How is yours going thus far?

----------


## Dutch1962

I hadn't heard from him so I guess it was not real important. I'd rather stick to what I know anyway but I am grateful for your the forum and the advice.

----------

